# Bad news about peawee



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

As some of you know, one of my kittens who we named peawee is intersex.

I took him to the vet friday and she told me to keep an eye on his toilets, he has weed but not had a poo so i took him back this afternoon. He is heavily constipated, the vet tried to put a thermometer up his bum but it wouldnt go up, 

She is going to sedate him tommorow and have a proper look. she thinks it either a very small hole or completly closed. If it can be stretched shes going to try, if its closed theres not much that can be done for him. She can refer him but it would cost thousands for the op and because of his age he probably wouldnt survive.

Iam so upset at the moment, he seems so well in himself, hes playing, eating. I just cant beleive it


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh no!!!! 

I really hope he's going to be ok. Fingers and paws crossed here xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about your poor little kitten....he is an absolute darling as well. 
I really hope there is something the vets can do to help him....such a shame for you and your poor beautiful kitty. 
I hope you get better news, i really do. I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

poor baby


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Im so sorry and fingers crossed for u and peawee that he can hopefully get better!


----------



## bshcatz (Oct 16, 2008)

so sorry hun, he is a very special little boy....


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

On no poor little Peawee

Awww he is such a special kitty I really do hope they can help him. My fingers & all paws will be crossed here for him & you.

Big hugs to both of you ((((((XXXX)))))) 

I will be thinking positive thoughts for you & Peawee


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Poor little Peawee, it never rains but it pours eh


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw thinking of you both xxx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive been trying to be optimistic but its so hard.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this i really hope that the vets can help him.xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Peawee hope things turn out ok for him.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

oh the poor little bub  xx

big hugs hunny, must be awful for you  xx

i hope it all works out!! xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> As some of you know, one of my kittens who we named peawee is intersex.
> 
> I took him to the vet friday and she told me to keep an eye on his toilets, he has weed but not had a poo so i took him back this afternoon. He is heavily constipated, the vet tried to put a thermometer up his bum but it wouldnt go up,
> 
> ...


You never know Jen, once they get him under sedation and start having a proper look they may find an easier solution to the problem. I know its hard but try and stay positive. Hope all goes well tomorrow  C.x.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> You never know Jen, once they get him under sedation and start having a proper look they may find an easier solution to the problem. I know its hard but try and stay positive. Hope all goes well tomorrow  C.x.


Iam hopefull hes just abit bunged up, i dont want to have him pts.ill keep you all posted


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

Fingers crossed hun - he looks like such a fab little man too.

Hope it is just a bit of tummy trouble and nothing more serious

Lou
X


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that 

Hope everything goes well, Fingers and Paws crossed


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

poor little manfingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

oh everything crossed here please dont put him to sleep before I speak to the vet in our small animal unit

its a training facility so this is such a rare occurance they may do the surgery for you they did my horses tie back because the reason he needed it was totally unique


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor Peawee, let's hope the news is better tomorrow.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fingers crossed for the little darling.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Tasha said:


> oh everything crossed here please dont put him to sleep before I speak to the vet in our small animal unit
> 
> its a training facility so this is such a rare occurance they may do the surgery for you they did my horses tie back because the reason he needed it was totally unique


That would be great, iam nit entirely sure how rare it is but the receptionist has never seen this in 18 years so iam guessing its pretty rare.

My vet isnt too hopefull though and i dont want him to suffer


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this news about Peawee, really hope something can be done for him to sort out his pooing problems.

Sending best wishes that it's good news for him tomorrow x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks everyone, as soon as there is any news i will let you no


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about poor little Peawee:sad:. I hope the vet can sort out his problem. Fingers crossed for you and the little sweetie.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Best wishes to you and beautiful little PeeWee


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

awww poor peewee (((hugs))) hun


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my heart goes out to you, fingers crossed the vet can sort poor peawee out,


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear this Jen  Everything crossed for peawee.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

O dear, so sorry to read this sad news - hope the vets can do something for little Peawee.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hes with the vets now, there going to give me a ring as soon as they no anything. I really hope hes just bunged up and he will be ok. Thanks everyone it means alot


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww sorry 2 hear bouy peawee,hope all goes well x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I really hope they can find a solution to his problem and that it is just minor. All my thoughts are with you both today. I can't begin to imagine how upset you must feel.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*so whats happend at the vets how did you get on or is he not back yet??? hope he is ok bless him  x*


----------



## TheEccentricOne (Oct 13, 2008)

Thinking of you both x


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Look on the bright side - if there was a major problem he wouldn't have made it this far. Fingers crossed that he's just badly consitpated and can be sorted quickly xx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Poor little peawee was put to sleep at 3pm today, his intestines werent attached to his bum. There was nothing that could of been done for him and i just hope he wasnt suffering. Weve said our goodbyes and had a funeral for him.

It was awfull seeing him, he just looked like he was asleep, although he wasnt here long he will leave a lasting memory and ill never forget his sweet little face.

Thanks to everyone for your support jen x


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm really very sorry  Poor chap xxxx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear that, But please dont blame yourself as its not your fault and im sure he hasnt sufferd in anyway. Sending my sympathy and cyber hugs.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

omg rest in peace little man,so sorry jen


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww im so sorry to hear about peawee

R.I.P little one


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Jen i'm so sorry  xx

Hugs to you xx

R.I.P Little Peawee xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear your news Jen - I think we were all hoping for a good outcome on this one.

RIP little man

Lou
x


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

OH that's sad - poor you and poor Peawee - thinking of you


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

FluffyCoonz said:


> I am so sorry to hear your news Jen - I think we were all hoping for a good outcome on this one.
> 
> RIP little man
> 
> ...


I really hoping it was something trivial but i suppose sometimes its just not meant to be. Iam just trying to pull myself togrther now,


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

So very sorry to hear that sad news. At least in his short time with you he was very much loved and whilst you remember him there will always be a little of him around.

Sleep peacefully Baby Peewee.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

so sorry 2 hear about peawee rip little one! x


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

So sorry to hear about little peawee.

RIP Little one. 

xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my heart goes out to you,xxxxxxxx

RIP little peawee, xxxxxxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I've just got home and read this.. so gutted for you Jen.. 

RIP Peawee xxxx


----------



## jenasis2822 (Oct 4, 2008)

im really sorry for you jen i hope you find some comfort in knowing you gave him the best short little life he could have asked for xx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I finally made the brave attempt to read the update & really wish I hadn't now

I had been praying like mad & really thought Peawee would be fine. I am so so sorry Jen BIG hugs to you ((((XX)))) at this really sad time

Peawee had a few wonderful weeks & this saying springs to mind 'It is better to have lived a while than not at all'

Peawee made a lasting impression on all who followed his story so his memory will go on xx

R.I.P Peawee, sleep tight you special boy xxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive managed to pull myself together abit now, this is probably the hardest day ive had since i started breeding. It just goes to ,even with the best will in the world, things go wrong. 

i dont think i will ever harden to loosing a kit, maybe iam just soft


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Ive managed to pull myself together abit now, this is probably the hardest day ive had since i started breeding. It just goes to ,even with the best will in the world, things go wrong.
> 
> i dont think i will ever harden to loosing a kit, maybe iam just soft


no you're just human hun, and obviously a caring person x it'll never get easy to any of us i'm sure - we know there's always a chance it will happen unfortunately  xx


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh!!!! {{{{ Jen }}}} Love im so sorry to hear your sad news.










Run free Peawee lil sweetheart you are so loved and missed


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry Jen. I don't really know what else to say. You have been so nice to me and have given me great advice in the past. 

All the best

Emma x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news Jen, I was so hoping it would have had a positive outcome. Big hugs to you and sweet dreams at the bridge for the little man xx


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear the sad news Jen :crying: At least you gave him the love and comfort he needed, you did your best for him


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

Been watching this post the last couple of days and really didnt expect this outcome.

Just goes to show you that this is not just a 'forum'....its a big support network full of likeminded people who are always there for each other.

So sad for you. Thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear such sad news. Sometimes little angels just weren't meant for this earth and are only loaned to us for such a short time. My thoughts are with you xx RIP little Peawee xx


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

So sorry Jen to read this sad news about Peawee.

Breeding is so hard sometimes.

Rip little man x


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

So sorry to hear bout the lil guy...i have been reading these past few days about him and his rare condition.

I have read this post and my stomach has turned it seems so unfair...but i believe all happens for a reason...and he was loved and had a great time being a kitten and playing.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP Peewee

Its obvious how much he touched your life, even if it was for a short space in time :001_wub:


----------

